# Bubbles on veneer oak



## Miller 78 (11 mo ago)

Hi im getting bubbles on the final coat of clear lacquer when spraying venner oak any ideas to stop it.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

No one will know where to start since we don't know anything about you, or anything about your process. So go here: New Member Introductions and intro yourself including your basic background in the painting/coatings profession.

Then you'll have to tell people more about your process here. Prep steps? What are you spraying? You said "final coat." How many coats total and what were you using as dry times (cause it looks like solvent pop)? What equipment are you spraying with?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Judging by what looks like tiny little pinholes @ all the pores, it could be due to air entrapment in the pores resulting in air bleed-out. The best way to prevent it, yet not to fix it, is to apply a thinned out wash-coat first which should soak into and seal up the pores better.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Take all the change out of your left pocket and put it in your right pocket.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Take all the change out of your left pocket and put it in your right pocket.


Tin Cup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

